
D at 20: Hits and Misses, and what I learned along the way - arunc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p22MM1wc7xQ
======
arunc
Slides at
[https://digitalmars.com/articles/hits.pdf](https://digitalmars.com/articles/hits.pdf)

------
xhgdvjky
the audio quality ruins this

